
Apple Rejected My App for Using Google Sign-In - rdowty
I created an app named Sightings https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;sightings-for-pokemon-go&#x2F;id1153442744?ls=1&amp;mt=8 which is a companion app for Pokemon go where users can report sightings of monsters and those nearby would be able to see them or get notifications if the app is running in the background.<p>I submitted an update which was rejected by Apple because I used Google Sign-In. I thought it was the obvious choice for authentication methods since all Pokemon GO users will have one and it didn&#x27;t violate an app guidelines so I responded using the resolution center.<p>I got a call today from Apple and try as I might I could not convince them that my using Google Sign-In does not link to Niantic or the Pokemon Company and you don&#x27;t need to use the same account you use for Pokemon GO or even have a Pokemon GO account to use my app. They said if I switch to Facebook login or created my own that would fix the problem.<p>The token I get from Google when a user signs-in does not allow me to connect to Niantic&#x27;s API even if I wanted to but this was lost on the app reviewer.<p>I submitted an appeal to the review board and will post an update once its complete.
======
maxt
> I submitted an update which was rejected by Apple because I used Google
> Sign-In

Friendly reminder you are at the whim of Apple Store admins who like to play
the role of gatekeeper. I got tired of developing apps for them only to have
them rejected for pithy reasons. I stress the word 'for', because it really
felt like I was trying to please the Apple Store, and not my users.

~~~
antidote314
I had better experience. Yes, the first app i've tried to publish was rejected
after 7 days, but after adjustig to the quality standarst, I had no problems.

------
analogmemory
"try as I might I could not convince them that my using Google Sign-In does
not link to Niantic or the Pokemon Company"

Seems they're getting stick on this point not that you're trying to use Google
sign-in

~~~
rdowty
They specifically said if I removed Google Sign-in and replaced it with
Facebook sign-in or something of my own I'd be OK.

------
rdowty
I got a reply to my appeal today.

"While we understand your app is using a Google login, it still provides
access to Pokemon services without the necessary permission. It would be
appropriate to ensure that your app does not include the Google/Pokemon
login."

My response was this. "Somehow the reviewers seem to think that because I use
Google Sign-In I can access all the data from any other app that uses Google
Sign-In which I can't. I can no more get Pokemon data than I can access the
users Gmail. My app only asks for basic information which is just the username
(i.e. Ronald A. Dowty)."

------
nerdbites
Please do post what happens now that you've raised the issue with the
resolution centre. I look forward to seeing how they justify this.

------
rdowty
I just got another call from Apple. This was the same person as last time and
I'm still being told I cannot use Google Sign-In with my app because Pokemon
GO uses it and they somehow think it related. They repeatedly said this is
final and there are no further appeals an I will have to replace Google Sign-
In with something of my own. I asked why Pokemon Go could use Google Sign-In
and they said "because it's related". I asked them to explain that and all
they would do is repeat "because it's related"...

------
chetanahuja
Welcome to the walled garden of love. At least this walled garden "just
works".

~~~
feld
I'll take this walled garden any day over Android's open community garden
where the neighborhood stray cats have turned it into their personal litter
box.

~~~
andybak
Are you referring to app quality? probability of malware? OEM clutter?

Some of these are overblown so it would be useful to clarify.

~~~
feld
The amount of garbage and malware on the android app store. This includes fake
apps trying to trick people makes the entire ecosystem toxic for any non-
technical person (ie, someone who is also likely to click ads that fake UI
elements like "download" buttons)

The Apple "app review process" is worth it for the results.

